# Submerged Engine Refurb???



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like you have it down pat. They weren't running when they went under that is the main thing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would take the plugs out, turn it upside down to drain and immediately put it on craigslist.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I've submerged two motors but both were in freshwater.  Both had problems with water intrusion into some of the electronics but a new powerpack on one and a new coil on the other solved the issue.  The epoxy that normally seals them was old/cracked and allowed water into them causing erratic running.  I didn't even pull the carbs on either of them, I just drained the water from the float bowl, pulled the plugs, and cranked it over until all the water was out.  Then I just put some fresh fuel in them and fired them off and idled them for a while to build up some oil residue and relubricate everything.  Both motors are still running to this day.  I don't think submerging one is a death sentence really as long as you attend to them as quickly as you can.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

On a 2 stroke carbureted engine, you've got it down pat. The key is getting the motor running and lubricated before there is a chance of rust.

Truth be told, a motor that goes down is better off staying down until it can be immediately worked on. That goes for both fresh and salt water. In fact, if you read a lot of the manuals for the varying motors, it actually tells you to take a salt water motor and completely submerse in freshwater until you have the chance to work on it. 

4 strokes and fuel injected engines are a whole different ball game and require a lot more legwork...


----------

